
Is Big Data Spreading Inequality? - aet
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2014/08/06/is-big-data-spreading-inequality?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=c-column-top-span-region&region=c-column-top-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-top-span-region
======
forca
Big data is nothing more than greed in the making. Full stop.

For over a decade, I have blocked all ads, beacons, filtered cookies to just
what I use and delete on logoff, disallow all tracking, disallow HTTP/S
referrer, disallow visited links history, use a proxy server, you name it.

I have a right to not be traded like raw info. I tend to pay cash at the
supermarket (Aldi), use a credit union instead of a for-profit bank, anything
to piss off marketers, money grubbers, and capitalist thieves who see me as
nothing more than a money-making opportunity.

